# New Ruck



## lrs143 (Dec 6, 2015)

Just finished our new ruck in our new shop.

The Crusader Ruck has seven exterior pockets, two with pass through backs for tools, etc. The zippered Claymore pocket is behind the upper two pockets. Radio pocket inside. with a bungee radio antenna retainer on the lid between the frame and the pocket. The lid itself has a zippered pocket inside as well. Exterior PALS webbing for attachment of additional pockets or your other accessories. Will work with "H" Harness and is similar in size to the large ALICE we all know so well. The Down East, Inc. 1606 Airborne Frame and the pad set is upgraded so you can deal with that heavy load on longer missions.
Available in Multicam, Multicam Arid, and Coyote.


----------



## J.S. (Dec 6, 2015)

That's a great-looking pack. Has a price been set?


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 6, 2015)

$325, $299 right now.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 11, 2016)

In Multicam


----------



## pm410 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like that a lot, especially the large kidney pad.. Does it come with the frame?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 17, 2016)

pm410 said:


> I like that a lot, especially the large kidney pad.. Does it come with the frame?


It does come with frame and pads.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 17, 2016)

The large pads are really good for heavy loads. No hot spots.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2016)

Any chance you'll do the ruck in non-tactical colors?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Any chance you'll do the ruck in non-tactical colors?


----------



## metalmom (Jan 19, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 14810


 Almost choked seeing this after taking a drink. Too funny. In all seriousness-Irs143-amazing. Hope you sell a lot..Did you design some of these yourself?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 19, 2016)

I guess I can do it in any color I can get in 500 denier nylon. 
Yes, this is my design, the Son of Alice (LRRP) has several variations out by different makers, the one I sell is my variation.


----------



## metalmom (Jan 19, 2016)

lrs143 said:


> I guess I can do it in any color I can get in 500 denier nylon.
> Yes, this is my design, the Son of Alice (LRRP) has several variations out by different makers, the one I sell is my variation.


 Good on you. Outside of SS how is your marketing going?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 19, 2016)

We haven't done any real marketing in a while. We're finishing and shipping the remaining backordered pants and jackets over the next 4-6 weeks and then we'll get more aggressive.


----------



## metalmom (Jan 19, 2016)

lrs143 said:


> We haven't done any real marketing in a while. We're finishing and shipping the remaining backordered pants and jackets over the next 4-6 weeks and then we'll get more aggressive.


 I have enjoyed marketing for bands etc-got a band signed..but havent the notion where to start military wise. Would love to help you out if I could since I like that side of any business. Hey-I work for  free.Let me know if you could use some help.


----------



## gafkiwi (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice looking pack there. Was it initially designed around a particular role or user i.e. to get the likes of the external pouch layout and sizes?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 28, 2016)

We wanted to start with something familiar to us all like the large ALICE, but with some much needed upgrades. You can see the 5 pockets are laid out like the ALICE, but that's where the similarities end.


----------



## gafkiwi (Jan 28, 2016)

The ALICE base is the preferred or go to base for Combat Arms in the NZDF. The ALICE pack in various forms has been service with the NZ Army for 25 odd years. We've been issued the Eblestock Terminator but generally everyone who can has gone back to the ALICE based design.
As with your design KIWI/NZ packs tend to have a lot of external pouches as we live from the outside of our packs by day (rations, wet weather kit etc) and will only access the internal; main body for the likes of sleeping gear or spec kit in grab bags etc. Its kind of the reason the Terminator never got any traction here, as it had the volume but not the manner in which to store and easily access items in a tactical environment. They have been generally relegated to being personal hunting packs, where they are pretty useful. I've never been a fan of the alpine style taller packs with  the amount they enlarge a soldiers profile especially for movt in the Jungle/close country. I just like the ratio of depth, height  and width vs capacity they offer over more modern offerings. I'll post some picks of an ALICE I modified a couple years back


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 28, 2016)

gafkiwi said:


> The ALICE base is the preferred or go to base for Combat Arms in the NZDF. The ALICE pack in various forms has been service with the NZ Army for 25 odd years. We've been issued the Eblestock Terminator but generally everyone who can has gone back to the ALICE based design.
> As with your design KIWI/NZ packs tend to have a lot of external pouches as we live from the outside of our packs by day (rations, wet weather kit etc) and will only access the internal; main body for the likes of sleeping gear or spec kit in grab bags etc. Its kind of the reason the Terminator never got any traction here, as it had the volume but not the manner in which to store and easily access items in a tactical environment. They have been generally relegated to being personal hunting packs, where they are pretty useful. I've never been a fan of the alpine style taller packs with  the amount they enlarge a soldiers profile especially for movt in the Jungle/close country. I just like the ratio of depth, height  and width vs capacity they offer over more modern offerings. I'll post some picks of an ALICE I modified a couple years back



Exactly why I started this design the way I did.


----------



## gafkiwi (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's some shots of the last pack I put together. basically Stripped the outside and replaced with new pouches. Got rid of the old top flap and replaced it with a new extended one I designed. The frame is 1 inch shorter than the standard NZ ALICE frame, after I modified it. It was designed to cover 72-96hrs self sufficent  in a Light Inf/Recce role


----------



## Poccington (Jan 31, 2016)

That pack is a thing of beauty Gafkiwi.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2016)

Jumpable?


----------



## gafkiwi (Feb 1, 2016)

Mine or lrs143?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2016)

gafkiwi said:


> Mine or lrs143?


lrs143


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes Sir


----------



## Ladder Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice piece of kit. Just got a new Mystery Ranch but will keep this in mind.


----------



## gafkiwi (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm liking the attachment of the straps to the pack with what appears to be 50mm web. Some of our HMG and JAV/Anti Armour lads do a similar thing, be it by hand with an sewing awl. I find it keeps the strap sitting flat where you want it when you trying to tactically slip on a heavy pack instead of looking like a camo turtle, flapping around on its back trying to adjust a pack strap that's twisted.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2016)

It is indeed a 50mm (2") strap. 
All the gear on our site is 10% off right now including the Crusader.


----------

